# Snap, Hashtag and Share Your Slice of Australia



## Canon Rumors Guy (Oct 10, 2016)

```
Australia is as diverse a country as it is vast. Across its breadth, we enjoy a huge variety of landscapes, city scapes and architecture, cultures and communities, sports and passions that make where we live special.</p>
<p>In the spirit of <em>No One Sees It Like You</em>, Canon wants to help all Australian’s capture and share their local community as they see it – that’s the real Australia.</p>
<p>Launching on 10 October 2016, Snap Australia is a four week program through the network of 108 individual News Community Media and their associated websites and social media channels. Each week, you will have the opportunity to shoot practice briefs in the lead up to the big day on 16 November.</p>
<p>Helping you take photos that show Australia in its best light, the Canon Collective Ambassadors in each state will give you simple tips and inspiration through editorials in your local newspaper and online in short videos.</p>
<p>“Snap Australia is a great opportunity to grab your camera and show your community in its best light to the rest of Australia and the world,” says Steve Loughran, General Manager of the <a href="https://www.canon.com.au/en-AU/Personal/imageSpectrum/Community/collective-home" target="_blank">Canon Collective</a>. “We’re looking forward to helping people with simple pointers to take shots that bring out the stories, characters, beauty and passions that make up a community. And because everyone sees things differently, we’ll see loads of unique perspectives come through which is really exciting.” Keep an eye out for us in your <a href="http://www.newscorpaustralia.com/local" target="_blank">News Community Media</a> newspaper – online or in print – and to get involved just visit <a href="http://www.snapaustralia.com.au/" target="_blank">snapaustralia.com.au</a>.</p>
<p><strong>Where is Snap Australia taking place?</strong></p>
<p>The Snap Australia program is a News Community Media program comprising the five community publishing divisions in Sydney/Central Coast, Brisbane, Melbourne, Adelaide and Perth.</p>
<p><strong>How do I get involved?</strong></p>
<p>Keep an eye out for the weekly brief in your News Community Media newspaper or visit <a href="http://www.snapaustralia.com.au/" target="_blank">snapaustralia.com.au</a></p>
<p><strong>Who are the Canon Collective?</strong></p>
<p>The Canon Collective provide people with a range of unique experiences to learn and practice photographic skills together, regardless of age or skill. Why not come and join us?</p>
<ul>
<li>Enjoy unique photography experiences</li>
<li>Meet passionate people</li>
<li>Try the latest Canon gear</li>
</ul>
<p>Take a look at the <a href="https://www.canon.com.au/en-AU/Personal/imageSpectrum/Community/collective-home/Collective-Events" target="_blank">Canon Collective site</a> and select your location for photography events near you.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------

